# why do people stain cherry?



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've never really grasped this concept. Cherry is such a beautiful wood, with rich color, from the time it gets its finish, throughout its darkening process. It's beautiful at every stage. What is the point of using cherry if you're just going to stain it? Stained wood always seems to have a cheap look about it, to me. I guess I just don't get it.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

I for two am looking for responses to this question. I feel the same way. You spend time working with such beautiful wood just to stain it a different color. Some woods look good with stain, but not cherry. It has too much beauty in the grain. And as mmwood said, it's stages of turning are nice to see.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Some say to-may-toe some say to-maw-toe. We just had a discussion about stain somewhere. I think the consensus view was that stain is undesirable to most woodworkers (that responded to the thread).
I don't care for stain either (some say ee-ther some say eye-ther) but it's a preference thing.

As I said in my reply on that subject I am convinced a large number of weekend warriors use stain because it is engrained into their thinking that well, that's just what you do to a piece before you put a finish coat on it. You have to stain it! They niether (some say nee-ther some say nigh-ther) stop to consider what *they* want, nor ask themselves "why am I putting stain on this beautiful wood if it is already beautiful?"

There are some instances where stain is appropriate, like if the artist likes it, or if he/she must match it to an existing enviroment. Or the customer requests it. But if a customer requests it, it never hurts to ask them if they have ever seen the speices in question with an oil finish or clearcoat sans (some say sans, some say without) the altering additive.

My point of saying "some say yada and some say . . . " is that it all boils down to preference. Some say preference and some say choice.


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Why stain cherry? Because you want a dark finish.
It's that simple, some people want a dark finish like
walnut but a smooth wood like cherry. 
Whatever they prefer is ok to me.
I stock only oak and cherry, between those two I 
can match whatever a customer wants with different stains.
Here's cherry with a walnut stain.
I think it looks pretty good, (it's personal taste.)
But it definetly wouldn't match the existing decor
if it weren't stained and left natural.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The pieces look wonderful, but I still do not stain cherry,but I also never use polyurethane varnish on furniture.Thats just me.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the pic above says it all.....these pieces were done in good taste and with respect to the wood the finish appears to have enhanced it.There are some stains out there that are so full of pigment that it actually hides grain and figure pattern.I personally don't like stains like that.I like a stain (and usually mix my own)that can change the color slightly while enhancing the grain and/or figure of the wood.I am not a big fan of staining! Just happen to have some experience with different pigments.....


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

jerry said:


> The pieces look wonderful, but I still do not stain cherry,but I also never use polyurethane varnish on furniture.Thats just me.
> Regards
> Jerry


I understand, you have my full respect.
I too think cherry is beautiful just the way it is.
I don't use poly either, but then, with woodworking,
there's so many different ways of doing something,
I think that's what keeps it interesting and different enough 
from one craftsman to another.
It would be boreing if all our projects looked alike:thumbsup:


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

The point of using cherry is that it's a fairly dense, stable, durable, attractive hardwood. The point of staining it is to change its color. It's kind of a loaded question, really, like why cut down a cherry tree, when they make a such nice shady spot?

Roy


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice point KH. :laughing: 

It's like everyone wants to get to heaven, but no one wants to die. 

I have no idea why I think that may have any relevance in this discussion. :blink:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Knot; the reason you cut down a cherry tree is so you can stain it :yes:


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought you cut them down to get famous for not lying about it.:blink: 

It takes stain great by the way. I put two coats of Minwax Cherry stain on a TV stand I just completed and I'm worried my girls are going to bump me off so they can inherit the thing sooner.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Knot Home said:


> The point of using cherry is that it's a fairly dense, stable, durable, attractive hardwood. The point of staining it is to change its color. It's kind of a loaded question, really, like why cut down a cherry tree, when they make a such nice shady spot?
> 
> Roy


Actually, Roy, I couldn't sleep last night and was feeling a bit ornery. Read a post about someone staining cherry, and thought, I know people have their own ways of seeing things and LOTS of woodworkers throughout time have stained LOTS of beautiful woods. But I was curious about a couple of things...what reasons people would give for staining cherry, and how much heat such a question might summon up. Loaded, indeed.


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Choices Choices...*

Regrettably not everyone likes natural Wood.. I myself love it natural or with a slight coloring just to accent the natural Tones, intonations, and beauty of the wood and/or project... But not all people are like that and many, I have got a bunch of customers like that prefer to see some color or alot of color.. Point Shown below in the picture that I am posting in this response.. The cabinet is solid Oak.. Lovingly crafted with a Jacobean finish as per the customers request.. Once Urethened, the lightly stained piece was gorgeous, the grains and patterns were accentuated and brought out... But the customer wanted it different... So I took the doors off and as you can see had to refinish them in a Chocolate style finish whereas the grain is not very visible.. 

We may like natural, but people make their own choices... I not only did the cabinet but the entire powder room remodel... LOL...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

mmwood_1 said:


> ...What is the point of using cherry if you're just going to stain it? Stained wood always seems to have a cheap look about it, to me. I guess I just don't get it.


A birth defect?! :huh: :laughing: I suppose some don't realize it'll darken, or some just prefer it dark, or maybe they wanted walnut but got a deal on cherry....who knows? Our kitchen cabinets are cherry....stained very dark and done before we moved in. After installing those cabinets, they built an addition off the kitchen so it doesn't have a direct window any longer. It's so dark that we've contemplated painting the cabinets for several years....it's a tough call but it's also a very dark kitchen. :thumbdown:


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

"It's kind of a loaded question, really, like why cut down a cherry tree, when they make a such nice shady spot?"

Well,


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

"It's kind of a loaded question, really, like why cut down a cherry tree, when they make a such nice shady spot?"

OOPS!
As I was about to say before I goofed and posted the above...
You cut down a cherry tree so the darn birds stop eating the cherry's and crapping all over your car / house / motorcycle etc etc.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

JCCLARK;
Nice work.


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

DPM, how do you use that commode without falling off the wall? 
when i first saw that pict it took me a minute to figure out what it was. i haven't had my coffee yet. very nice work.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

aclose said:


> DPM, how do you use that commode without falling off the wall?
> when i first saw that pict it took me a minute to figure out what it was. i haven't had my coffee yet. very nice work.


You can see it's bolted down. What my question would be is how do you keep the water in? Or maybe 'how do you stay on it?'. :laughing:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

What a bunch of clowns we have here!:yes:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

It would be boreing if all our projects looked alike:thumbsup:


I think this answers alot in this thread and He was looking for jokers when he started the thread anyway. We might as well come out of the woodwork.

I use ash alot due to an abundant supply. Big wind storm in 91. I stain most of it to bring out character as it is such a light wood. Sometimes I don't stain. It just a matter of preference.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

aclose said:


> DPM, how do you use that commode without falling off the wall?


You think a Wall John is tough, ever try using a Cieling John? You got to have some serious PSI if you are going to relieve yourself in one of these. :smile:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

drcollins804 said:


> I think this answers alot in this thread and He was looking for jokers when he started the thread anyway. We might as well come out of the woodwork.


Who, me?!!:laughing:


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Mark;

This may seem like a simple answer but the reason people stain cherry is to make it darker.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

cherry is nice wood for shade but I prefer to use the cherry before mother nature damages it!


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

What the.....?


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

IMHO, just about all wood looks better with at least _some_ stain on it. It brings out the grain and figure in the wood.

I understand cherry can be finicky with stain, but other than that, I see no reason _not_ to stain except in the rarest circumstances.



mmwood_1 said:


> Stained wood always seems to have a cheap look about it, to me.


Years ago, my girlfriend bought an unfinished pine coffee table at Ikea and finished it herself. It was her first "woodworking" project. No matter how I tried, I couldn't convince her that staining it, even with the lightest stain in the store, would dramatically bring out the grain and give the wood "depth."

Now whenever I see a piece that evidently _wasn't_ stained and was merely clearcoated, I remember that experience, think "amateur," and silently wonder to myself, "Gee, I'd love to know what that would look like with some stain on it..."

I guess we all have different ways of looking at it.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

mmwood_1 said:


> What the.....?


 
I know ..I know WTH?

I thought I put in my 2 cents worth of being an ***clown...


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Wellllllllll*

As much shidinski as you all are trying to throw, Using the ceiling john won't be a problem... LOL..


----------



## thedotens (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok you guys, finishing is an art into its self. I've applied finish to cherry so you can enjoy the aged finished today not having to wait 17 yrs.


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

agreed. natural is best with cherry.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have yet to work with Cherry, but of the woods I have worked with, Pine, and Oak are all that I will stain. Cherry with a good oil finish is a sight to see and well worth keeping it unstained. But others may feel differently... Just a matter of personal taste...


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

potassium dichromate is my preferred method of quickly aging cherry. I am not a fan of stain, and I feel it has nothing to do with being a pro or amateur, but personal preference, and the fact that I love the natural colors that occur in the wood. If I wanted a darker piece, I would use a darker wood. Simple as that.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

mmwood1,
I guess I'm old-school, still like to see cherry stained, mainly because it brings out that beautiful grain that everyone talks about. IMO..it's the king of cabinet woods, easy to work with, beautiful grain pattern and the older it gets the better it looks. I have a few pieces that I built over 30 years ago, oil stain, lacquer sealer and lacquer. They look better now than they did when I built them. See, I told you I was old-school (old too!).


----------



## Trimcannon (Nov 7, 2008)

I feel have just ruined a cherry cabinet by staining it. I was hoping to match my parents Dining room furniture, but with no success. The sapwood didn't take too well, and i'll end up trying to stain it again to get it darker. Doh!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but, what about stain on walnut? 
IMHO my $.02 is that I think it's best with a clear finish.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Stain on walnut? Now that's woodworking sacrilege I say!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> Stain on walnut? Now that's woodworking sacrilege I say!


AGREED

I just finished a walnut 36" lazy susan for my Mother In-Law for Christmas. Left some sap wood in it for contrast, no stain, just poly. I hope she likes it, maybe I'll post a pic this afternoon.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

mmwood_1 said:


> I've never really grasped this concept. Cherry is such a beautiful wood, with rich color, from the time it gets its finish, throughout its darkening process. It's beautiful at every stage. What is the point of using cherry if you're just going to stain it? Stained wood always seems to have a cheap look about it, to me. I guess I just don't get it.


What about when the customer says, "I want it to be red in color." and she didn't want it painted because she wanted the grain to show?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the decision to stain or not to stain rests with the potential use of the piece of furniture.

Unstained, natural cherry is rather light in color. Light colors do not always fit in with the decor.

I am planning to make a new vanity in one of our bathrooms. I want to make this one of cherry. In this particular bath a light colored vanity would not look good. Therefore I am going to stain in moderately for a somewhat darker color. 

How you finish a piece all depends upon the untimate destination of that piece. 

Of course, for your commercial builders, it all depends upon customer desires regardless of what you like or dislike.

George


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a post/picture of what unstained Cherry looks like after it has darkened completely? I'd be very interested in seeing that. Does the lighter sapwood also darken with time?

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## RobinsAirman (Dec 26, 2009)

kjhart0133 said:


> Does anyone have a post/picture of what unstained Cherry looks like after it has darkened completely? I'd be very interested in seeing that. Does the lighter sapwood also darken with time?


+1.....Please...thanks!

Bo


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

*Lol!!!*

Just after Christmas, my youngest son asked to make him a coffee table just like I did last year for the older son. Yep, make it from cherry, stain it with cranberry stain from General and then polyurethane.

So, why does anyone in their right mind stain cherry? Because that's what the customer wants!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

kjhart0133 said:


> Does anyone have a post/picture of what unstained Cherry looks like after it has darkened completely? I'd be very interested in seeing that. Does the lighter sapwood also darken with time?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin H.


Sapwood doesn't darken, and is one reason to use stain...preferably only on the sapwood to match it. Cherry darkens with exposure to the sun...you can speed up the darkening process by setting it in sunlight.

The colors of cherry vary a lot but here are a couple of examples of fresh and older unstained cherry.


----------



## Stan P. (Jan 11, 2010)

*Staining Cherry*

I believe that folks want it stained becaues many years ago furniture manufacturers stained it dark instead of waiting for it to darken naturally and there was so much of it sold that people have come to think that that is what Cherry looks like. They don't know that it is actually a very nice pinkish color that darkens beautifully with age. It helps to instruct clients to this fact before they decide to violate the beauty of woods; and it is all about preference. Sometimes ignorance can be cured, though, and you can introduce people to the vast array of choices and build them something stunning without having to insult it with stain. Don't get me wrong; tinting wood is often done with great effect, but your average Joe doesn't know about the choices available.


----------



## nicewood (Sep 15, 2009)

Cherry can darken quite a lot over time and very evenly if you avoid using sapwood


----------

